# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  حمزة كاشغري

## عبد الله بن نجاح آل طاجن

اللهيب المتساقط على الملحد الساقط


   إنا لنعجب من حقير أوضع
  ويقول قولة ملحد بجراءة
  لو شاء جل أماته في لحظة
  أوما يخاف من انتقام واقع 
  أأمنت مكر الرب يا متصعلك 
  أم أن شيطان الغواية مرشد
  أوما علمت بأن ربي ماكر
  أتسب يا مخبول أفضل مرسل
  تفديك يا خير البرية أنفس 
  خلفت أبطالا فصانوا شرعة
  تالله إن حذاء أحمد أطهر
  قف عند حدك لا تكن متجاوزا 
  من أنت قل لي لست إلا تائه
  يا رب إنا عائذون برحمة
  وارفع إلهي الدين وانصر أحمدا
  وأر البرية في المنافق عبرة

 سب النبي وبالمهيمن يكفر
  والله يعلم ما يكن ويستر
  وأذاقه رجزا فمن ذا ينصر
  ممن له كل الخلائق تحشر 
  أم صرت مجنونا فلست تفكر
  لك يا جحود فقلت ما يستنكر
  بالماكرين ألا تخاف وتحذر
   فالمصطفى المختار بدر أنور
  تبعتك في عز وهديك تنشر
  وحموا عقيدتهم فلا تتغير 
  من عبد كفر بالضلالة يهذر
  تبت يداك فأنت نذل أبتر
  لا تهتدي للحق بل تستكبر
  مما جناه المستذل الأحقر
  وعليه صل ففضلكم لا يحصر
  وأذله أنت العزيز الأكبر

----------

